# Van curtains



## Lee Larson (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey people, looking on advice on van curtains, iv got some print fabric and access to a sewing machine, when making printed curtains that are one sided, should the print be visible from the outside or inside, i was thinking outside. Fabric ls tiny ghosts its pretty cool.


----------



## Lee Larson (Dec 22, 2019)

Lee Larson said:


> Hey people, looking on advice on van curtains, iv got some print fabric and access to a sewing machine, when making printed curtains that are one sided, should the print be visible from the outside or inside, i was thinking outside. Fabric ls tiny ghosts its pretty cool.


----------



## sarkasm (Dec 22, 2019)

That is some pretty awesome ghostie fabric.

Is stealth important to you? If so, you might want the printed side facing in.

Also keep in mind that the print will most likely fade after some sun exposure.


----------



## Lee Larson (Dec 22, 2019)

sarkasm said:


> That is some pretty awesome ghostie fabric.
> 
> Is stealth important to you? If so, you might want the printed side facing in.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the print will most likely fade after some sun exposure.


Stealth isnt a concern at the moment, but situations change. And id thought about the fading, i should probably wait and purchase a black backing for the curtains, that way i can enjoy the view from the inside.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 22, 2019)

I like your idea. The best way to do this IMO, is get some black 'blackout' type curtain material (walmart) and sew it to the non print side of your curtains. And have that blackout side facing the window.

If you are in cold climates, it will make the inside much warmer. Downside is, in hot climates it will make it much hotter.


----------

